# got my first oscar !



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

just picked up my first red tiger oscar named him Zeus 

he is so awesome to watch, i have 23" bubble wall and he absolutly loves swimming in it always swimming veritcal in it and straight down, he still alittle scared if i have my hand or fingers up to the glass, bu ti want him to get use to me as his owner so he gets excited when he see's me or i go to feed him lol ....

*** been feeding him cichild food (flakes) he seems to like it, was feeding twice a day morning and supper, but think im going to cut back to just once a day at supper time so it isnt such a hard bioload on the entire system... i tried to give him and the other cichilds some frozen brine shrimp but he didnt seems very intrested the mollies were more intrested in eating it lol... all i did was put a cube in a cup and put in a bit of hot water so it thawed out and then tossed it in the tank, is that the right way to do it ? but he did get a nice tasty treat one night eat a baby mollie hahahaha


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know if it's the "right" way, but i drop floating pieces of frozen shrimp into the tank and the oscars tear them up like a couple of little pitbulls.

And good luck feeding him once a day, my oscars beg way too much for me to do that.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

ya i know he always swimming to the top looking for food.... i just figured once a day is ok as it also be easier on the bio of the tank ya know ....

like our frozen brine shrimp are in small cube's, what ways is there to try different for feeding them ?? maybe like a small eye dropper and jut drop in a few at a time kinda thing or ?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

here are a few pics, best i can do with my cell and he hard ot get pics of lol always moving around ...


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

he looks young i would keep the 2x a day feeding and maybe switch him over to pellets


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes he is just a baby, maybe like 2.5-3" long...... I heard pellets aren't the best for em as they have air in em and too much air and he'll float...

Can we just continue with flake food, and frozen brine ship as a treat ? What are the ways everyone feeds frozen brine ship to them ??


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Cool blood parrot :thumb:


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

him and the oscar dont really get along, it kinda funny cuz the parrot bullies him around and the oscar seems to not really care like you just wait mr.. you give my 6 months and we'll see who pushes who around hahahah


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Don't worry about feeding pellets. When they chew them the air escapes through their gills. I recently switched to hikari gold and my Oscars love it!


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I do have a big jar of cichild food I just bought on the weekend hahahaha


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

When he gets a bit bigger, he will love feeder guppies and gold fish.

The first one I got was about that size. He got to about 6 inches in a a year or so.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Really ?? That seems slow .... I thought they grew inch a month ... But between him and the red parrot one of em ate a baby mollie or two hahahahaha


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

Rob1984 said:


> Really ?? That seems slow .... I thought they grew inch a month ... But between him and the red parrot one of em ate a baby mollie or two hahahahaha


It may have been faster than I recall. It had him about 20 years ago and my memory ain't what it used to be.

:wink:


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hahahaha 20 yrs ago  are you like 100 ? Bahaha just kidding dude...

Feed him some frozen brine shrimp he seems to like it.... He just can't eat a full cube (unthawed of coarse)

He also likes being hand fed, hold some flake food with my fingers in the tank, he'll come up real slow and take it niicely unless he starving haha he's got my fingers before lol


----------



## dgaddis1 (Nov 30, 2006)

He'll eat all of your molies you know.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

dgaddis1 said:


> He'll eat all of your molies you know.


funny how everyone tells me that...... as yea i know, *** actually moved the mollies to a different tank, hopeing they breed and then i can toss in the babies they have


----------

